# My latest "Ione swirl" attempt



## IrishLass (Aug 25, 2016)

An "Ione swirl" is not an official name for a swirl or anything like that, but is just the nickname that I use for the swirling technique done by Ione from Eve's Garden Soaps. She's one of my most favorite soap-makers to watch on YouTube. Her method of hanger swirling creates such lovely, delicate and flowery swirls. I wish all my attempts came out as well as the below batch, which I made just the other night:








IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Aug 25, 2016)

Those are really lovely Irish Lass. I also love Ione's soaps.


----------



## JuneP (Aug 25, 2016)

That is one of the prettiest soaps I have ever seen. It's truly exquisite! 



IrishLass said:


> An "Ione swirl" is not an official name for a swirl or anything like that, but is just the nickname that I use for the swirling technique done by Ione from Eve's Garden Soaps. She's one of my most favorite soap-makers to watch on YouTube. Her method of hanger swirling creates such lovely, delicate and flowery swirls. I wish all my attempts came out as well as the below batch, which I made just the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 25, 2016)

I agree! I never saw a purpose for hanger swirls - until I saw Ione's. 

Uh...Ione and Irish Lass hanger swirls, that is.

What did you find was the key?  She uses a pretty thin hanger; is it trace, hanger movement, what?


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 26, 2016)

What a gorgeous soap!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 26, 2016)

Those are Gorgeous


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow! Super pretty!


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you!  



lenarenee said:


> I agree! I never saw a purpose for hanger swirls - until I saw Ione's.


 
LOL I used to think hanger swirls were pretty cool- until I saw Ione's- at which point I realized that I had been living under a rock and didn't know the half of it.  



lenarenee said:


> What did you find was the key? She uses a pretty thin hanger; is it trace, hanger movement, what?


 
I've found that all of the above figures in, but I must say that I think there's a lot to be said for using an unadorned hanger in its original triangular shape, which is what I used for this batch. 

Once upon a time, I used to be convinced that using an altered '*|_|*'-shaped hanger fattened up with chopsticks or straws was the only way to make the best hanger swirls, so all of the hangers I used for swirling had been undone and re-bent into that shape and then rigged with chopsticks or straws to make them thicker.....until the day I watched my first Ione video- the one where she makes her Cherry Blossom soap with a triangular, unadorned hanger. After seeing her finished soaps from that batch, I promptly gathered up all my swirling hangers and removed the fattening enhancements, and then I re-bent them back into their original triangular shapes and further tweaked them to fit my molds (none of it an easy feat, mind you), and I've never looked back. lol

I've lately noticed that Ione is now using a re-bent hanger with a '*|_|' *shape, though still unadorned with fattening enhancements. I'm not exactly sure why she re-bent it, but there's no way on earth anyone is going to talk me into the frustrating task of re-re-bending mine. I worked hard to re-shape them back into triangles and they will forever remain that way, dagnabit. lol

For what it's worth, for this batch I used a very well-behaved FO (Tassie Lavender) and everything was at what ended up to be a long-lasting/stable medium trace when I poured and swirled. My batch was 2.5 lbs, which produces about 7 cups of batter total with a 33% lye concentration, out of which I poured out precisely 3/4 cup of emulsified batter for each of the 4 swirl colors (3 cups total for the swirls, 4 cups for the base color).

The particular hanger swirling motion of Ione's that I used is the same one she uses in her Cherry Blossom video (I mention that because she swirls differently in other videos). 

As for the pouring pattern, I first poured half my base color (2 cups worth) into the mold, then I poured in (from on high) 1/2 cup of my blue in a thin, snake-like pattern from end to opposite end (like she does in the video).

Then I poured in 1/2 cup of the purple in a snake-like pattern from side to opposite side along the length of the mold (like she does in her video).

Then I poured in 1/2 c of my white in the same manner that I poured in the blue.

Then I poured in 1/2 c of the magenta in the same pattern as I poured in the purple.

Next, I poured in half of the remaining base batter in the same manner that I poured in the blue and white. 

Then I poured each of the rest of the remaining colors in the same patterns as before, making sure to leave a remnant of each behind to drizzle on the top later.

When that was done, I got out my hanger and did my best imitation of the swirling maneuver Ione does in her Cherry Blossom video, no more, no less. It's always a temptation to want to do more, but I always resist. Less in this case is more.

Lastly, I gently poured in the rest of my main batter and drizzled each of the remaining portions of colored batter on top, and swirled just the top with a chopstick from corner to opposite corner. Then I covered and put it to bed in a slightly warmed but turned off oven to encourage gel, and then I went to bed myself......which is what I'm going to do here in a moment. lol


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 26, 2016)

Those are really beautiful!  Love the colors too.


----------



## gdawgs (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow, those are amazing!  Nice work!!  Sounds like I have some videos to watch.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 26, 2016)

Now that's some beautiful soap! :clap:


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 26, 2016)

Ooooooh! Lovely work, IL! 

I really like this kind of swirl. It's feminine without being frou frou -- like subtle lace trim dressing up a classy silk blouse.

Off to look up Ione's videos.....


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you everybody! 



DeeAnna said:


> I really like this kind of swirl. It's feminine without being frou frou -- like subtle lace trim dressing up a classy silk blouse.


 
Yes! My son said it reminds him of the delicate, flowery flow of colors one often sees displayed in Chinese artwork.

If you look up Ione's videos, search under Eve's Garden Soap (instead of Ione).


 IrishLass


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow, IL, that is just lovely, well done!!

I love everything about these soaps. Teh colors, teh pattern, teh _swoil_, all totally worthy of praise and lot of soap-envy. 

*sneaks off to shamelesly raid clothes hangers, ignores suspicious look from hybby whilst carrying 256703867403 said hangers*
_
(raided from HIS closet_ of course, *cough* I certainly can`t spare one... I`m a LADY...)


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 26, 2016)

GORGOUS!

I would buy that soap. Truly.


----------



## Susie (Aug 26, 2016)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 26, 2016)

I think you nailed it. I love her swirls too, and yours could have been taken from her videos. Just delightful!


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 26, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So you've got to have a good drop swirl going on to begin with? Therefore the thin hanger doesn't have a lot of work or moving to do - it just breaks things up into those wispy lines? 

I know she's changed her recipe over the years so I knew that wasn't a factor in her hanger swirls. But I can't for the life of me understand how the vertical versus diagonal side wire affected how it swirled.

She can even get a decent swirl when she's got a batter that's thicker than you'd want for a typical hanger swirl. 

The beveling tool you have really sets that soap off too!  You've posted the link to a store to purchase it, but I haven't splurged yet.  Is it difficult to do a very straight line with it (like using a vegetable peeler?)


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 27, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I think you nailed it. I love her swirls too, and yours could have been taken from her videos. Just delightful!


 
Thank you! I had an excellent teacher for sure.  




			
				lenarenee said:
			
		

> So you've got to have a good drop swirl going on to begin with? Therefore the thin hanger doesn't have a lot of work or moving to do - it just breaks things up into those wispy lines?


 
Yes- I think that seems to pretty much sum it up. Just this evening, I was studying my bars in depth to see how the order and way in which I poured each color affected the outcome, so that the next time I do this swirl I could go about it in a more 'planned' manner....or at least try my level best to do so. To explain- I'm thinking that if I dropped a green colored swirl into the base first, then next dropped a red colored swirl on top of it (or some other 'flower petal' color), I could hopefully create something that looks like pretty flowers with sepals and stems.



			
				lenarenee said:
			
		

> I know she's changed her recipe over the years so I knew that wasn't a factor in her hanger swirls. But I can't for the life of me understand how the vertical versus diagonal side wire affected how it swirled.


 
Temptress! You've just unwittingly piqued my curiosity to the point that I now desire deeply to do what I swore nothing on earth could ever make me do- i.e., re-re-bend a hanger.  Actually, I won't re-re-bend what I've already re-bent- I think I'll just sacrifice a virgin wire hanger from my closet. lol



			
				lenarenee said:
			
		

> She can even get a decent swirl when she's got a batter that's thicker than you'd want for a typical hanger swirl.


 
Yes- I've been able to do so as well using her technique with thicker batters, but 2 weeks ago I found out the hard way that there is a point of diminishing returns if the batter is _really, really thick. _I made an Ione-swirled soap scented with an Orange Blossom F/O that got a wee bit fussy on me. Usually that particular F/O behaves well for me, but it decided to be naughty that day for some reason, and my Ione swirl turned out to be a total bust- it came out as ugly as the one in this thread came out pretty. lol 



			
				lenarenee said:
			
		

> The beveling tool you have really sets that soap off too! You've posted the link to a store to purchase it, but I haven't splurged yet. Is it difficult to do a very straight line with it (like using a vegetable peeler?)


 
No- it's not difficult at all. As a matter of fact, it's so easy to bevel straight with it that I believe a child could do it with their eyes closed. The thing that makes it so easy is the groove leading up to the blade. I just rest the edge of my soap in the groove (which acts as a stabilizing guide) and push it along towards the blade. Easy peasy. 


IrishLass


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 27, 2016)

Every time I see this thread in the side bar I read LONE swirl, not Ione. So then I wonder "what is a lone swirl?" and click on it AGAIN. Every time! I feel stupid. hahaha!

And that IS some truly gorgeous soap, IrishLass!


----------



## gdawgs (Aug 27, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> Every time I see this thread in the side bar I read LONE swirl, not Ione. So then I wonder "what is a lone swirl?" and click on it AGAIN. Every time! I feel stupid. hahaha!
> 
> And that IS some truly gorgeous soap, IrishLass!



I've done the same thing 3 times now I think.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> Every time I see this thread in the side bar I read LONE swirl, not Ione. So then I wonder "what is a lone swirl?" and click on it AGAIN. Every time! I feel stupid. hahaha!
> 
> And that IS some truly gorgeous soap, IrishLass!


 
Me too!  And still do...slow learner here.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Thank you! I had an excellent teacher for sure.
> 
> 
> Yes- I think that seems to pretty much sum it up. Just this evening, I was studying my bars in depth to see how the order and way in which I poured each color affected the outcome, so that the next time I do this swirl I could go about it in a more 'planned' manner....or at least try my level best to do so. To explain- I'm thinking that if I dropped a green colored swirl into the base first, then next dropped a red colored swirl on top of it (or some other 'flower petal' color), I could hopefully create something that looks like pretty flowers with sepals and stems.
> ...


 
Temptress???  Ha! Serves you right! I blame you and Susie for the multiple packs of liquid soap paste taking up precious space in the 'fridge!

Shoot - and now you've got me tempted right back with the description of how easy that beveling tool is.....(must remind myself I don't _need _a prissy beveler...)  I love a beveled soap, but hate my planer/beveler. 

I've always admired Ione's (and only Ione's)  hanger swirls and wondered why people didn't try to emulate her more. Instead they started using fattened hangers and those cords from Amazon which give a much more manipulated look that I don't care for.


----------



## HowieRoll (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh, my goodness, that is gorgeous soap!  I don't think that was an "attempt," I think you nailed it!  Fabulous!



Guspuppy said:


> Every time I see this thread in the side bar I read LONE swirl, not Ione. So then I wonder "what is a lone swirl?" and click on it AGAIN. Every time! I feel stupid. hahaha!



I keep reading "lone," too, and then picturing this one little swirl, just trying to hang on, wisping up into the soap...


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 27, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Temptress??? Ha! Serves you right! I blame you and Susie for the multiple packs of liquid soap paste taking up precious space in the 'fridge!


 
:mrgreen: (Yay! Mission accomplished! On to the next one!)



lenarenee said:


> Shoot - and now you've got me tempted right back with the description of how easy that beveling tool is.....(must remind myself I don't _need _a prissy beveler...) I love a beveled soap, but hate my planer/beveler.


 
Which one do you have? Besides my 'prissy' beveller I also own the planer/beveller from Soap Making Resources. I _love_ the planer part on it, but not so much the beveller part. Don't get me wrong- the beveller part works fine, but I like the rounded/contoured look of the bevels that my prissy one is able to turn out so much better.



lenarenee said:


> I've always admired Ione's (and only Ione's) hanger swirls and wondered why people didn't try to emulate her more. Instead they started using fattened hangers and those cords from Amazon which give a much more manipulated look that I don't care for.


 
Quite possibly, there are many out there who just haven't come across her YouTube channel yet. It was like that for me. I pretty much stumbled upon it by 'accident' the summer of 2013 when looking at Google images of soap one night (take heed kids- that's how it starts, lol). The moment I laid eyes on a pic of one of her soaps, it was love at first sight. It may be my imagination, but I think I might have heard the sound of birds singing, and I would've sworn the sky opened up and beamed down rays of light while heavenly music played in the background.  Needless to say, I was swirl-smitten...and still am. lol Her swirls are pieces of beautiful artwork to me.




			
				Guspuppy said:
			
		

> Every time I see this thread in the side bar I read LONE swirl, not Ione. So then I wonder "what is a lone swirl?" and click on it AGAIN. Every time! I feel stupid. hahaha!
> 
> And that IS some truly gorgeous soap, IrishLass!


 
LOL - Lone swirl.....I'm picturing myself attempting to swirl alone without someone holding the hanger for me. lol (In my best Steve Martin voice): I don't need you. I can do my swirling alone, I often do! (Instead of his quote "I don't need you, I can do this act alone- I often do!" from his Wild & Crazy Guy album)




			
				HowieRoll said:
			
		

> Oh, my goodness, that is gorgeous soap! I don't think that was an "attempt," I think you nailed it! Fabulous!
> 
> I keep reading "lone," too, and then picturing this one little swirl, just trying to hang on, wisping up into the soap...


 
Thank you! And LOL about the one little swirl just trying to hang on. That gave me a hearty giggle! 



IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2016)

IL, I have this one: https://www.etsy.com/listing/192296...all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=soap planer&ref=sr_gallery_7 

From Plowboyzwoodshop. I can't get a good plane from it and practicing means wasting a lot of good soap. More importantly I suspect the metal blade causes dos. An entire batch of experimental  (design, not ingredient) soap I planed developed massive dos in less than 6 weeks.

*sigh* I really really really like the prissy beveler. That bevel would really class up a lovely plain single color bar of soap. Sigh....where's my credit card? Oh wait, the DMV probably wants me to renew my car first...


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 31, 2016)

So, is a regular metal hanger soap safe?


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 31, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> IL, I have this one: https://www.etsy.com/listing/192296...all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=soap planer&ref=sr_gallery_7
> 
> From Plowboyzwoodshop. I can't get a good plane from it and practicing means wasting a lot of good soap. More importantly I suspect the metal blade causes dos. An entire batch of experimental (design, not ingredient) soap I planed developed massive dos in less than 6 weeks.
> 
> *sigh* I really really really like the prissy beveler. That bevel would really class up a lovely plain single color bar of soap. Sigh....where's my credit card? Oh wait, the DMV probably wants me to renew my car first...


 
Stupid DMV.

Soapies Supplies has acrylic bevelers:
http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/search.php?mode=search&page=1

You'd have to get 2 because one is a flat planer and one has the groove for beveling...but that still comes out to $50 for 2 vs  $60. I love that you can just put the whole thing in hot water to get it clean. I had a friend make me a beveler but I just can't get the metal blade straight. It's either too low (meaning it barely makes contact with the bar), too high (meaning I'm gouging the soap vs planning off thin sheets) or crooked. I am super happy with my acrylic one.

Her spades are great too.  You can find them at restaurant supply places as ice cream spades for a lower price, but this is convienent. I love them for my lard and my coconut oil.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 31, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> IL, I have this one: https://www.etsy.com/listing/192296...all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=soap planer&ref=sr_gallery_7
> 
> From Plowboyzwoodshop. I can't get a good plane from it and practicing means wasting a lot of good soap. More importantly I suspect the metal blade causes dos. An entire batch of experimental  (design, not ingredient) soap I planed developed massive dos in less than 6 weeks.
> 
> *sigh* I really really really like the prissy beveler. That bevel would really class up a lovely plain single color bar of soap. Sigh....where's my credit card? Oh wait, the DMV probably wants me to renew my car first...



I have this one too and have found it works best if the soap has cured (hardened) for awhile. I have decided that I would rather have an acrylic one though. Just waiting until I can justify it. Maybe when hubby orders his new fishing rod....


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 31, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> So, is a regular metal hanger soap safe?


 
Oh geez. Glad you thought to ask that question because it never occurred to me to consider that.  What kind of soaper does that make me?

It shows that it beneficial to still review the basics.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 31, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> So, is a regular metal hanger soap safe?


 
Good question, Dixie. I was not 100% sure, so I took some regular Scotch Tape and covered over all the exposed metal that would be touching my batter. Works like a charm. 




dixiedragon said:


> Soapies Supplies has acrylic bevelers:
> http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop...=search&page=1
> 
> You'd have to get 2 because one is a flat planer and one has the groove for beveling...


 
That is very interesting. From where I'm sitting, Soapie's beveller looks exactly like my acrylic dual planer/beveller from Soapmaking Resource, which can plane as well as bevel at 2 different depths. Mine has the 1/16" and 1/8" beveling grooves on it just like hers, and my blade that goes all the way across horizontally looks just like the blade on hers. Hmmm.... I could be wrong, but I'm betting that one might possibley be able to bevel _and_ plane with her beveller.


IrishLass


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 1, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Good question, Dixie. I was not 100% sure, so I took some regular Scotch Tape and covered over all the exposed metal that would be touching my batter. Works like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have her planer. It doesn't have the beveling grooves, but I can stand the soap on a corner and bevel that way.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 2, 2016)

This soap is gorgeous.  And has inspired me.  I've looked at the video a few times and wondered if I can do that.  I picked up my coat from the dry cleaners yesterday on the way to work.  And went back in and asked for a couple of hangers.  I scored about four dozen hangers of various sizes.  I'm not sure if they're aluminum (probably are) or some other metal.  So, today after work, I'm going to take some of my 50% lye solution out side, put it in a dish and dip the hangers in to see what happens.  This should be interesting.  I'll let you know what the results are, if I don't kill myself that is. roblem:


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 2, 2016)

Before commencing (or if you already commenced and are still alive and/or no worse for the wear), you could just do what I do and tightly wrap/wind tape around the metal so that none is exposed.


IrishLass


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 2, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I'll let you know what the results are, if I don't kill myself that is. roblem:



OR you could just try something like these cable ties: easy to clean and the come in lots of long lengths: 
https://www.bunnings.com.au/grunt-15cm-assorted-colours-twister-ties_p4310668


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 2, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> OR you could just try something like these cable ties: easy to clean and the come in lots of long lengths:
> https://www.bunnings.com.au/grunt-15cm-assorted-colours-twister-ties_p4310668



They're too thick.  I have a wire that I'm currently using and it works well.  However, Ione uses a hanger, a real hanger that hasn't been bent out of shape.  She also pours at a thin trace and uses the thin hanger in the triangular shape to do her designs.  I've never used an actual hanger, so I want to try it.  But I have no idea what kind of metal they are and if they're going to react.  IL said she put regular "Scotch" tape around hers and it works out fine, but I'm more adventurous (uh, dangerous?) than that.  I'm going to use a 50% lye solution on the hangers and see what happens.  I know how soap batter reacts with non-stick cookware (bad idea) and an aluminum can (totally awesome! I so want to do that some day) but I have never actually watched/experienced lye and aluminum reacting together.  This is more about me having (destructive) fun than it is about anything else.  I've got an acre and a half, so I'll do it away from the house and make sure I've got a big bucket of water to pour the mess into.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah I get that. Have fun. 
A thin wire doesn't move much. 
Wrapped wire sounds messy to clean up. 
I think trace has a fair bit to do with it too. 
Goodness knows what's in our "Wire" hangers. They didn't react to lye.

I don't get the not bending a coat hanger. I have to bend it to fit the mold and I cut off the top bit to stop it getting tangled in clothes and spatulas and being annoying. (Maybe I'm just too clumsy?) Each  to their own though. Whatever works - stick to it.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 2, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Yeah I get that. Have fun.
> A thin wire doesn't move much.
> I think trace has a fair bit to do with it too.
> Goodness knows what's in our "Wire" hangers. They didn't react to lye.



That's good!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 2, 2016)

Yep- those cables are too thick to get the look Ione is able to get with a thin hanger. I've tried thickened/fattened hangers and they just don't work as nicely to get those subtle, dainty, flowery swirls that Ione is famous for.

Theresa- you crack me up. lol Just do be careful, please. We like having you around. 


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Sep 2, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> So, is a regular metal hanger soap safe?




I purposely looked for a package of stainless steel hangers to purchase so I can try this myself.  I don't remember exactly where I found them, but I did find them.  I haven't done this yet, though.


----------



## queennikki (Sep 3, 2016)

Those all look so fantastic, they are so beautiful. Nicely done


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 3, 2016)

So, so pretty!!!


----------



## earlene (Sep 3, 2016)

BTW, if you talk to your dry cleaners owner and give them a couple of bars of your soap I'll bet they'd be happy to check with their hanger supplier (if they don't already know) to find out if the hangers are 100% stainless steel.

They have to maintain records of their supplies and suppliers and it's usually pretty easy to find out what something in Stock is made of.

The ones I would find suspect would be the ones bought at a second hand store.

When I get home tonight I will try to remember to check the new package of metal hangers I bought and post where I purchased the 100% stainless steel ones.

ETA:  I thought I got them at Walmart, but now I am not sure I even bought them. The stainless steel hangers.  I know I found them at a larger store, but it may have been Target or one of those larger stores like that.  I don't even remember which state I was in.  I can't find them now.


----------



## BubbleBath (Sep 4, 2016)

The soap is lovely; very gorgeous swirls!


----------



## chela1261 (Sep 17, 2016)

Your soap is stunning and I love watching Ione's videos


----------



## debra062013 (Sep 17, 2016)

The soaps are beautiful and shiny how did you get them so shiny?
Thanks


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 17, 2016)

debra062013 said:


> The soaps are beautiful and shiny how did you get them so shiny?
> Thanks


 
Thank you!  I used my 50% olive oil recipe, which always seems to lend a nice satiny sheen to my bars. For my soaps that come out more on the matte side, I can shine them up with a spritz of alcohol- I just lightly mist the bars and let them air dry. 


IrishLass


----------



## TBandCW (Sep 18, 2016)

Your picture with the flowers is so nice!  Really sets off the soap.


----------



## debra062013 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks I will try the alcohol 




IrishLass said:


> Thank you!  I used my 50% olive oil recipe, which always seems to lend a nice satiny sheen to my bars. For my soaps that come out more on the matte side, I can shine them up with a spritz of alcohol- I just lightly mist the bars and let them air dry.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 26, 2016)

Youtube has a bunch of really stupid videos of this reaction that qualify for the "Darwin awards." Here's one that's more sensible but still an eye-opener --

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnPrtYUKke8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnPrtYUKke8[/ame]



TeresaT said:


> ...I have never actually watched/experienced lye and aluminum reacting together....


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 26, 2016)

Scary stuff for sure.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 26, 2016)

I have been practicing this swirl of late -- done about 3 batches so far. I wanted to share a pic of my last 2 batches and explain what I think went well with my technique and what didn't. Maybe this will help other Ione Swirl beginners. And if anyone has any suggestions to help me improve, I'm all ears!

I'm using this swirl for a soap recipe that features the sweetgrass I grow, so my swirl is a riff on grass green. I make a tincture (tea) of the grass in distilled water and use that tea as a portion of the water to make my soap. The rest of the water in the recipe comes from a 50% lye solution. To get white, I have to separate out a portion of the soap batter before I add the sweetgrass tea. That complicates matters a bit, but I managed to get it done okay for these two batches.

When I compared bars from my very first Ione swirl (not shown) with IL's lovely soap, I realized two things -- contrast and subtlety are both important. In her soap, IL used pale pink, darker pink, deep blue, lavender, white, on a background of pale greeny-blue. (At least that's what the colors look like on my monitor.)

Contrast -- The dark blue and bright white add depth and sparkle.
Subtlety -- The soft interplay of the pale pink, darker pink, and lavender gives the illusion of shadows and movement.

So I rethought my color choices and did two more batches Monday night, one right after the other. I wasn't sure I could manage more than three accent colors at at time, so my color palette is more limited than IL's. That makes my swirl less delicate and subtle than hers. I wish it was more subtle, but I'll have to work on that.

Bars from the first batch are on the left hand side. I poured about half of the main batter into the mold, lines of dark green accent next, followed by lines of blue and lines of white. Repeat. I learned during the pour that I'd mixed the blue portion too much -- that portion of batter thickened up a lot, so the blue stayed in larger blobs and didn't flow well and become as lacy as I would have liked.

Bars from the second batch are on the right hand side. This swirl went better -- much more movement and lacy-ness. I realized my error of over-mixing the blue for the first batch, so I used a lighter hand with my stick blender and my batter stayed nicely pourable. I repeated the basic method I used for the first batch, except I sandwiched the white between the green and blue. Sandwiching the white looks much better to my eye -- the "pop" of the white separates the two darker colors and gives the pattern a more delicate feel that I don't think the first batch has.

After cutting both batches, I realize that the accent colors in the bottom layer of batter had dropped too deep, leaving the middle of the bar bare of swirly goodness. Next time, I want to pour more carefully -- perhaps pour onto my spatula so the batter doesn't drop as much?


----------



## Arimara (Oct 26, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Youtube has a bunch of really stupid videos of this reaction that qualify for the "Darwin awards." Here's one that's more sensible but still an eye-opener --
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnPrtYUKke8



Have you seen the ones people post with soda being added to milk? It's to show how bad for you soda really is.:crazy:


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 27, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Youtube has a bunch of really stupid videos of this reaction that qualify for the "Darwin awards." Here's one that's more sensible but still an eye-opener --
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnPrtYUKke8



I love this video!!  I've seen it several times.  It's actually my favorite video of why lye and aluminum should never meet.  I guess I should correct my statement to read I've never witnessed a "live" reaction of aluminum and lye.  And I guess that's really a good thing based on the Coke can test!  BTW:  I still haven't gotten around to testing the hangers.  So much to do, so little time to do it.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 27, 2016)

DeeAnna- your soaps came out very lovely!  Thank you so much for sharing your pics and for explaining in detail how each batch was executed. Each new Ione swirl I see or attempt to do is an education for me in how I can improve on my next one in terms of color contrasts & pouring order (I've had my share of blobby ones, too). You are a soaper/Ione-swirler after my own heart. 


IrishLass


----------



## Rowan (Oct 27, 2016)

DeeAnna, your swirls are getting better and better. Those soaps are drop dead gorgeous!  I love the colours and how delicate the swirls are. The white does look much better sandwiched between the 2 darker colours which has given me food for thought. I can definetely feel more soap coming on. Now I just need a little time to make it!


----------



## JuneP (Oct 30, 2016)

Irish Lass, can you share what colorant you used as the base pale green in your gorgeous soap. It's really lovely!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 31, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Irish Lass, can you share what colorant you used as the base pale green in your gorgeous soap. It's really lovely!


 
Certainly! It was actually a combination of powdered colorants that I mixed together until I was satisfied:

Ultramarine Blue
Chromium Green Hydroxide
Ultramarine Green
Pearlizer
TD


If you are interested, I handily wrote down how much of each colorant I used for my amount of base batter (which happened to be 4 cups of batter for this batch).

I need to mention first that the measuring device that I use with powdered colorants is one of those smidge/dash/pinch measuring spoons that some grocery stores sell. For what it's worth, mine looks just like this one: http://store.cookbookpeople.com/smi...tm_source=bc&gclid=COTYr53qhNACFQSUfgod5aYOHw:

-UM Blue- 1 smidge, slightly packed/pressed and leveled off
-Chromium Green- 1 smidge, slightly packed/pressed and leveled off
-UM Green- 1/2 smidge, loose (just lightly/scantily filled half of the smidge spoon)
-Pearlizer- 1 dash, loose (lightly scooped and leveled off, i.e., no packing/pressing)
-TD- 2 dashes, loose (lightly scooped and leveled off, i.e., no packing/pressing)


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments and encouragement, IL and Rowan. I'm having fun with this!

Sometimes I look at the amazingly beautiful swirls other people do, and I wish I knew the train of thinking that went into producing that lovely result. Watching a video and seeing cut pictures isn't quite enough. So I figure if I can critique my own soap and start a discussion about what worked and what didn't, I'll benefit and I hope others will too. 

For example, the order of pouring the colors was an eye-opener. My thinking at first is it shouldn't make a big difference -- after all, they're all poured one right after the other on top of each other, right? So shouldn't they mix and swirl together nicely? Well, obviously not -- looks like that "common sense" idea of mine wasn't very sensible! 

I'm not a trained artist and I struggle with color theory. Add to that the challenge of creating a hidden but hopefully beautiful decorative pattern in rather unpredictable soap batter ... it can get frustratingly complicated real fast for me and I'm sure for many others. But I keep coming back to it, because it's intriguing and thankfully I can see I'm improving with practice and critique. Newbie helped me a lot a few months back when talking about movement and balance in a swirled pattern and what makes a good pattern vs a blah one.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks so much. I do have some of those tiny spoons so I should be able to get the color or at least a pretty close to it. It such a gorgeous, pale, blue green and woul be so lovely for spring. I need to play with hanger swirls some more. You did a splendid job with yours. 
I laughed when I read your challenge with the hanger bending. One of my hangers is made from an older, thicker, wire hanger I found in my closet and it was quite a struggle getting that thing bent and cut! 



IrishLass said:


> Certainly! It was actually a combination of powdered colorants that I mixed together until I was satisfied:
> 
> Ultramarine Blue
> Chromium Green Hydroxide
> ...


----------



## Omneya (Oct 31, 2016)

That came out beautiful <3
And i also love to watch Ione do her thing


----------



## JuneP (Nov 1, 2016)

I have the Ultra Marine Blue and Chromium Green, but can't find Ultramarine green anywhere. Bramble Berry has some Ultramarine color but no Ultramarine green. Do you know where you bought yours; or maybe it has a different name? 
Is Pearlizer just a white pearly mica? I'm still learning about some of these soaping colorants!LOL



IrishLass said:


> Certainly! It was actually a combination of powdered colorants that I mixed together until I was satisfied:
> 
> Ultramarine Blue
> Chromium Green Hydroxide
> ...


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 1, 2016)

JuneP said:


> I have the Ultra Marine Blue and Chromium Green, but can't find Ultramarine green anywhere. Bramble Berry has some Ultramarine color but no Ultramarine green. Do you know where you bought yours; or maybe it has a different name?
> Is Pearlizer just a white pearly mica? I'm still learning about some of these soaping colorants!LOL


 
I bought mine some time ago from WSP. The label on my jar says Crafter's Choice Ultramarine Green Powder Pigment. I just took a look at their site and it seems like they don't sell it anymore........at least not under that name anyway. I just looked at their other greens and the color of mine looks to be a perfect match for their *Matte Woodland Green Pigment Powder*, which disperses in water (just like mine does).

My Green Chromium Hydroxide Powder Pigment is also from Crafter's Choice (WSP) and was bought at the same time as my UM Green, and it looks like they no longer have that one either, wouldn't you know it- at least not under that name anyway.  It seems to have been renamed to *Matte Teal Green Pigment Powder*, which is a perfect match in color to my Green Chromium Hydroxide, and also disperses in water just like mine.

Re: the pearlizer- I bought mine from Oregon Trails Soaps, but any pearly white mica will work just fine. 


HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## JuneP (Nov 2, 2016)

Great! I have the Woodland Green, so I'll just have to get the green chromiium hydroxide. I have hydrated chrome, I think I'll check the color next to the photo of the chromium hydroxide and see if they're similar. A possibility is they're the same but with a different name. If they're not, I'll just wait till I have to put another order in, Thanks again for taking the time to give me such clear and complete information! 



IrishLass said:


> I bought mine some time ago from WSP. The label on my jar says Crafter's Choice Ultramarine Green Powder Pigment. I just took a look at their site and it seems like they don't sell it anymore........at least not under that name anyway. I just looked at their other greens and the color of mine looks to be a perfect match for their *Matte Woodland Green Pigment Powder*, which disperses in water (just like mine does).
> 
> My Green Chromium Hydroxide Powder Pigment is also from Crafter's Choice (WSP) and was bought at the same time as my UM Green, and it looks like they no longer have that one either, wouldn't you know it- at least not under that name anyway.  It seems to have been renamed to *Matte Teal Green Pigment Powder*, which is a perfect match in color to my Green Chromium Hydroxide, and also disperses in water just like mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 2, 2016)

My pleasure!


IrishLass


----------



## debra062013 (Nov 8, 2016)

I appreciate the experienced soapers on here being so kind to everyone.
You could certainly keep your recipes and methods to yourself (like some new soapers tend to do) (not on here).

When I could not bend a hanger to save my soap LOL or life I finally bought one and of course have not had a chance to use it. 

Once again thank you all for great teaching moments and AHH moments for us that have less experience.


----------



## mrsserena (Nov 11, 2016)

I attempted this. Unfortunately I didn't follow the advice to use a well-behaving fragrance, so it was a medium to thick trace by the time I started pouring. I like what I ended up with, but it's not quite as wispy as I wanted.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 11, 2016)

Good job! Even though the swirls are not as wispy as you had hoped, there are still a fair bit of lovely, flowery wisps in there to give your bars that unmistakable Ione-esque look. 


IrishLass


----------



## Greenmeadow (Nov 11, 2016)

Wow !!these are absolutely stunning soaps! Beautifully made ,love the colour palette and lil pretty flowers in them ! Great work IrishLass!


----------



## mrsserena (Nov 11, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Good job! Even though the swirls are not as wispy as you had hoped, there are still a fair bit of lovely, flowery wisps in there to give your bars that unmistakable Ione-esque look. [emoji106]
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Thanks! I'm working up to making soap as pretty as yours, that's my ultimate goal [emoji4]


----------



## mrsserena (Nov 11, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Good job! Even though the swirls are not as wispy as you had hoped, there are still a fair bit of lovely, flowery wisps in there to give your bars that unmistakable Ione-esque look. [emoji106]
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Thanks! My ultimate goal is to make soap as pretty as yours! [emoji4]


----------



## mrsserena (Nov 11, 2016)

Oops, sorry for the double post, I thought the first one didn't go through...


----------

